# Disabled rider on way back to endurance after a six year hiatus.



## 2scicrazed (Apr 7, 2014)

Ok, I did rides in the SE region from '05-'08. Some of you might remember a bareback gaited horse rider who could barely walk. _(long story on being forced to ride bareback. Let's just say that RA took out my ability to use stirrups long ago....)_ Then I got real bad off with my RA for many years. Could barely ride for several. 

Now I've gotten my health back _(quite unexpectedly!)_ and am training for the first time 100% healthy. Headed to LBL for my first ride in 6 years. Though my two mounts have completed several 30 mile training rides in good time. _(these are mine and daughter's mounts from '08 - experienced horses now in their prime at age 11 years)_

So if you're going to be at LBL and are riding on Sat. Look for a bareback rider all in blue tack on a 13hh spotted saddle pony. I'll probably be stuck behind a bay saddle horse with a youth rider - going at a 9-11 mph steady rate...... And say hi!!!!

I'm also scheduling BSF this fall. Come on out - let's have fun!


----------



## phantomhorse13 (Feb 18, 2011)

We likely won't make it south until the fall (assuming the season goes according to plan, anyway), but congrats on getting back on trail!!

If you come up north at all, hope to meet up.


----------



## Sharpie (May 24, 2009)

Hello! We'll see you there!


----------



## SueC (Feb 22, 2014)

2scicrazed said:


> Ok, I did rides in the SE region from '05-'08. Some of you might remember a bareback gaited horse rider who could barely walk. _(long story on being forced to ride bareback. Let's just say that RA took out my ability to use stirrups long ago....)_ Then I got real bad off with my RA for many years. Could barely ride for several.
> 
> Now I've gotten my health back _(quite unexpectedly!)_ and am training for the first time 100% healthy. Headed to LBL for my first ride in 6 years. Though my two mounts have completed several 30 mile training rides in good time. _(these are mine and daughter's mounts from '08 - experienced horses now in their prime at age 11 years)_


I love a happy story! How great, enjoy!


----------



## Smokeyhorse (Nov 25, 2013)

We will see you there too!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Rob55 (Mar 6, 2014)

Congratulations on getting better and never giving up!


----------



## 2scicrazed (Apr 7, 2014)

Can't wait to meet you all!

Well, did the 'endurance clip' on pony last night. She's been shedding for weeks - but a 4-5" long and thick coat takes a lot of shedding. It was the thickest I've even seen her get. But it was the most severe winter she's lived through so far.

So now neck, chest, belly and lower legs are clipped. Used a large dog shedding comb w/razor on top line and hind. Really took out a lot of coat. (Friend's German Shepherd comb). Now pony's lost 15lbs and I have six inches of white hair in my barn 

Thank God the daughter's mount is a horse! A fraction of this coat! Probably just mineral oil her up tonight.

Going to be 80° during Sunday's 8 mile easy ride. No telling what it will be next weekend at the AERC ride. I remember a City Slickers ride that was so early season yet so warm - almost every horse that hadn't been clipped overheated. We were all passing around these sheep shearers and shaving necks the night before.....ah, good lessons...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## greentree (Feb 27, 2013)

2scicrazed, I live a little N of Nashville. I was planning to be at LBL, but my horses reacted to vaccinations, and it has taken a toll on riding! This sounds silly, but I am not crazy about doing competitions in a place I have never been. I just like to be able to get my bearings before I go. 

Good Luck at the ride!!! 

Nancy


----------



## 2scicrazed (Apr 7, 2014)

Hmmmmm, actually have my vaccines in the fridge right now. Was going to give them tomorrow. After reading your post - I'll wait until we get back from LBL to give the shots. 

Nancy, hope your horses are better now. Maybe you could camp at Wranglers next weekend and just do an easy trail ride? Just watch out on trail #10 - it was pretty rough going when we did a training ride up there in March. (I like to training ride the parks before an AERC event as well) Trails 1, 2 & 6 were pretty nice.


----------



## greentree (Feb 27, 2013)

Thanks! Everyone seems to have recovered...one still has a small lump on his neck, or did yesterday anyway. It was grapefruit size, and had to give them Dex. 

I got DH on his horse today! Originally, he was going to do the 10 mile intro, but since he has not been on a horse in many months, he does not need to be trying to ride 10 miles. This was the 3rd time he has EVER ridden HIS horse, lol!! She is pretty fit because I ride her!

Nancy


----------



## TripleMoonAcres (Jul 12, 2013)

I am new to all this. But, what is LBL? I live in Lawrenceburg, TN and we are working on next year me being in shape and the horses being ready to do some serious rides. I am disabled myself with Dysautonomia ( with POTS) and EDS type 3. I have a service dog and am training my new colt to respond to when I start having issues too.


----------



## 2scicrazed (Apr 7, 2014)

Land Between the Lakes (LBL) is a ky state park on the border with tn . Big time horse trails. Recommend going there sometime with a group of riders. Wonderful park!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## The Equestrian vagabond (Mar 14, 2014)

looking forward to hearing about this comeback ride story! have fun!


----------



## Sharpie (May 24, 2009)

I hope you had a blast! I loved getting the chance to meet you and your pony out there, though I didn't put you two and this thread together until just now!  I hope you both feel good and aren't too sore today.


----------



## GreySorrel (Mar 5, 2012)

Glad that you are getting back to what you love to do and what a great story!


----------



## 2scicrazed (Apr 7, 2014)

Which horse were you riding Sharpie? And which distance?

My daughter finished 1st and I placed 2nd. First time ever in the top ten! I used to always get turtle. But I'd been training these two at top ten speeds. So we went at the clip we'd trained at.

Those trails they put us on were some of the most washed out and eroded in the park. It was hold on and pray during the first miles of each lap. Several horses using boots lost most of them. 40 started but only 28 finished. Most were over time pulls.

Daughter might be hooked now 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Sharpie (May 24, 2009)

I rode my red dun QH in the 50 on Friday, but I was the vet in the light pink shirt and red cap on Saturday. We finished in boots, never had one come off in the ride, but you're right, ALL the trails at LBL are terrible near camp- they're muddy and worn in badly. Trail 3 (the start of the blue and black checker and pink) is always like that, year round. LBL is always busy with horses when the weather is nice. I don't know if the loops you were on went through the Blue Hole, but that is another area that tends to get pretty bad with mud and wear during the busy season. I was surprised it wasn't worse while we were there.


----------



## 2scicrazed (Apr 7, 2014)

Hey Sharpie, You don't happen to ride around middle TN area? Looking for a trail buddy that can keep up


----------



## 2scicrazed (Apr 7, 2014)

*Pics*

Hopefully I've figured out how to attach a pic.


----------



## Rob55 (Mar 6, 2014)

2scicrazed said:


> Hopefully I've figured out how to attach a pic.


How did you do that? I want to attach pictures. Congratulations on your recent successes.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## 2scicrazed (Apr 7, 2014)

Well, had a hiccup in getting my main mount, the spotted saddle pony, ready for fifties this fall. On a WALKING trail ride with a friend on our main training trail - she strained a tendon in lower front leg. Wasn't lame at a walk, but showed it at slow gait.

Used my old tightening/cooling mud under wrap for 48 hours. Swelling and lameness is gone. Leaving a wrap on her in pasture for the next few days. Playing it day-by-day as to when I'll bring her back into training. But it'll be in the footed flat arena for at least a month before I dare take hills again. (Pasture is fairly flat too)

So my recently rescued TWH and SSH are now my primary mounts. (SSH is actually daughter's back up)

Now I've got to figure out how to carry ladder at big South Fork to get on these two big horses bareback.......
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## becky61 (Jun 5, 2014)

Great news,I'm going to Wranglers the end of July,looking forward to it. We went last year enjoyed it so much.


----------



## phantomhorse13 (Feb 18, 2011)

so sorry to hear about the tendon!! horses are such frustrating things when it comes to injuries.

maybe you need to teach the new kids to bow and let you mount that way! :wink:


----------

